# Not received ticket?



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Anyone else not received their ticket? I ordered mine on June 13.

Richard


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's collection on the day this year. Unless you booked before May I think. 

Gonz.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374858

See post #34 :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

macca666 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374858
> 
> See post #34 :thumb:


Cheers dude.


----------

